# My Dragon Breeding Project!



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

- Heey Guys its me again! Sorry but my local fish breeder just keeps on encouraging me!

So here they are my pairs!

A. My Red Dragon and Black (Multigene)


















B. My Lovely and new pair! Moto (Male) and Rola (Female)


















































Any Comments?


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

They all look awesome. 

The last several pics aren't Moto and Rola are they?


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

KevinPham123 said:


> They all look awesome.
> 
> The last several pics aren't Moto and Rola are they?


Its them the Blue scaled red dragon. The camera just had a nice scene shot with the first that brought out their true dragon.:twisted:


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

What a lovely couple  I am looking forward to seeing their spawn, keep us updated!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you breeding for blue dragons? I would love to see that.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Sceven said:


> What a lovely couple  I am looking forward to seeing their spawn, keep us updated!


Thanks and Will Do!



tpocicat said:


> Are you breeding for blue dragons? I would love to see that.


Yep! Though I failed with the first spawn cause daddy ate them. Hope I'll be a dad for these guys soon;-)

The male looks like a real chinese dragon those dancing on the streets


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love New Year's celebrations with fireworks and dragons! So much fun! It would be great to have your very own dragon to see every day.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Great Pair! It's always great to see breeders working hard to make a dream color combo and then breed even more blue dragons. ;-) Once I go to Philippines, I'm going to check out that breeder possibly. Might even attend a show someday...


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Great Pair! It's always great to see breeders working hard to make a dream color combo and then breed even more blue dragons. ;-) Once I go to Philippines, I'm going to check out that breeder possibly. Might even attend a show someday...


hey Lebron and thanks! I started to breed pure breed's. Though they were already show types. :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No problem, good luck with the wanted colors and fry!


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

A. Red dragon and random-genes female is done with the 2Nd stage.
- Waiting for the egg's to mature and so next update about them will be on the 15Th or 14Th.
- Removed female.
- Kept lights opened.

B. Blue Dragon's.
- Still waiting for the male to make the bubble nest.
- Female tilted 3 times as I observed 45 degrees.
- Busty or Bigger or Full of eggs! Yay!.
- Male dances in S for and sometimes stops to just say : " HI ".

C. Black random-genes and blue/turquoise random-genes.
- Same as B still waiting.
- IAL was placed on the tank.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

From the sounds of it, you could actually release the female..... but I'm not there to see them. So it's your call.

Good luck on everything.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

indjo said:


> From the sounds of it, you could actually release the female..... but I'm not there to see them. So it's your call.
> 
> Good luck on everything.


If I'll release it later? just 2 days acclimating might not be too soon nor late but I'd best make it 3 days for safety I don't like them going out being injured severely.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

- Released females from both B and C.

A. Red dragon and random-genes.
- Dad is taking care of the nest.
- Destroyed/not taking care of the rest of the nest just keeping an eye on the eggs.
- Mom is doing fine in isolation.

B. Blue dragon.
- I released the male and female.
- As I released the female eggs were present! But still no bubble nest!
- Female's stomach is about to pop!
- Just stared at the 10 egg's on the bottom till they ate them 1 is floating.
- Covered the tank with carton to encourage the male to build its bubble nest
- They are doing fine as for now I hope they'd breed without much injuries as I assume.

C. Random-genes.
- Released female. 
- No bubble nest.
- Female's stripes are very present.
- Male seems to be chasing but is acclimated well with the female.


Lets HOPE! ALL IS WELL!!

- Can someone give me a date when I should remove the dad? We are currently 9/12/12. 
- Will my blue dragons be fine? 
- I DON'T SEE BUBBLE NEST.... I'm so excited but they don't make bubble nests... Opinions?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The dad should be removed when the fry are free swimming (able to swim horizontally).


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> The dad should be removed when the fry are free swimming (able to swim horizontally).


Ok! Gotcha! A day after hatching maybe i'll do a water change.

A. Red dragon and random genes
- Female back to her tank
- Male is guarding the nest
- I counted 20+ eggs

B. Blue Dragons and C. Random Genes
- Placed the tanks inside a cabinet just like A to keep them private
Reason: The males don't make bubble nests, maybe scared to do so in public?
- Returned females inside their bottle/ Hurricane lamp
- Closed the door of the cabinet just let a little light pass through.


Help? I'm sinking a little with B. I need to help the male make a bubble nest but he doesn't want to. The female is pooping out eggs cause she is so FULL of eggs..

I love my blue dragons


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Some males never make bubble nests. I had one that just spit the eggs to the side of his styrofoam cup and to the top of the water. The eggs hatched and he took care of them until they were free swimming.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> Some males never make bubble nests. I had one that just spit the eggs to the side of his styrofoam cup and to the top of the water. The eggs hatched and he took care of them until they were free swimming.


Should I place a styrocup too? I hope my dragon's not one. It sounds complicated especially for me who is just starting breeding betta's from guppy and molly.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

A. Red dragon and random genes
- Still waiting for the fry to hatch.
- Dad seems to be bored SIGH''s !! )

B. Blue Dragon
- Soon to be dad became lethargic so I had to diagnose him and came up with an early diagnosis of ICK!
- Canceled breeding plan and changed water and isolated them.
- Male and female isolated properly and placed salt and methylene blue on male's tank and methylene only for the female.
- Female's poops white.. or was it the male. I see white poop... is it egg's or is someone sick still observing who pooped white for 2 days or so now.
- Sticked with the 4 inches water in the tank and recycling it.

C. Random genes
- Doing good as so far.
- Still in the cabinet.
- Bubble nest is present and stripes.
- Still waiting for the eggs and embrace if possible.


- I wonder why but my male got ick ! 

Comments guys? Now I got delayed with the dragons which is heart aching !


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The spores for ick is in all aquariums, usually when a fish is under stress, that is when the ick spores are able to get through their slime coat.
I know it's hard, but you have to be patient. Not all bettas get along or spawn right away.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Yea I know though my flowerhorn has white eyes! It has molds too right now.

A. Red dragon and random genes
- Dad was taken out of the tank
- I saw a free swimming fry and dad ate him/her
- Dad ate a lot of them I don't know if there is left
- I saw 1 fry after I removed dad Hope there are more in the nest
- Nest is still present

B. Blue dragons
- POSTPONED! T_T

C. Random genes
- LOTS OF EGGS! LIKE 20-30! yeah!
- Removed mom and left dad
- Now to be patient!

Topicat, how do I treat my male? and when should I placed him to breed again? Should I recondition?


----------

